
Mittsu – 3D Graphics Library for Ruby - jellymann
https://github.com/jellymann/mittsu
======
onion2k
Quite handy if you've just landed a job in a somewhat unusual 24hr bookshop.

(Explanation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Penumbra%27s_24-Hour_Books...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Penumbra%27s_24-Hour_Bookstore)
\- the protagonist writes a 3D visualisation in Ruby. It's a good read.)

~~~
robinsloan
Ha hahaha. Sure enough, I clicked this story b/c I was like, "Oh hey! That
matches my interests!" ;)

------
robobro
You should show PNGs of the example renders, maybe APNGs / GIFs of rotation or
zooming. That would make me feel like downloading it more, if it looked neat

~~~
jellymann
I've added a few GIFs to the README now.

~~~
OhSoHumble
Oh my, is the code for the tank example published anywhere? I didn't see
anything in the examples directory but I could have missed it.

Edit: Looked through your repositories and here it is!
[https://github.com/jellymann/mittsu-tank-
demo](https://github.com/jellymann/mittsu-tank-demo)

------
robin_reala
As an aside, mittsu (三つ) is the Japanese word for counting three things:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_counter_word](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_counter_word)

~~~
cechner
nah thats mitsu (as in mitsubishi)

~~~
fenomas
GP is correct. It's right there in the wikipedia link.

~~~
cechner
holy moly, I have forgotten more than I realised :( embarrassing

------
Meegul
Interesting. I started my own work on something exactly like this, before
giving up after realizing how poor the Ruby opengl perfomance is / how
difficult proper graphics rendering can be. Nice to see some more graphics
work being done with Ruby.

------
ph0rque
Sorry if this is an ignorant question, but does it run in the browser?

~~~
jellymann
No, it runs as a desktop app in a native window.

